# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso online Banano: Auditor calidad preventiva en campo y cosecha

## mcycursos

Curso Auditor de banano exportacion.jpg 
Curso online: auditor en calidad preventiva en campo para banano de exportación
 enfocado en labores agrícolas y calidad del racimo 
17 noviembre - 30 diciembre
Curso impartido por el Ing. Carlos Orellana, especialista ecuatoriano donde expondrá sobre calidad preventiva en las labores agrícolas y del racimo para incrementar la productividad y evitar la pérdida de fruta en la plantación bananera. Las clases en vivo se imparten una vez por semana durante 7 semanas y la versión grabada lo puede en cualquier momento desde su celular o pc.  
Incluye certificado de participación, material digital, interacción en vivo con el instructor, acceso a las grabaciones del curso y generación de red de contactos internacional   Aproveche el mega dcto solo hasta el 2 de noviembre: 200 soles o 75 dólares
Descuento hasta el 10 de noviembre: 300 soles o 110 dólares Luego de esa fecha: 400 soles o 150 dólares 
Forma de pago: tarjetas de crédito, transferencias bancarias, western union desde todos los paises de Latinoamérica Descargue el programa y plan de estudio del curso  
Contáctanos en: 
Bananotecnia
Whatsapp:+51983600986
Email: consultas@bananotecnia.com
Facebook: Bananotecnia
Web:www.bananotecnia.comTemas similares: Curso online: Manejo Sanitario, Bioseguridad, Fusarium en Banano CURSO ONLINE BANANO: FUNDAMENTOS DE LA FISIOLOGIA PARA LA NUTRICION CURSO ONLINE: AUDITOR EN BANANO DE EXPORTACION - CALIDAD PREVENTIVA Curso Online: Manejo Integrado de Banano Orgánico Curso Online: Certificaciones de Calidad para la Agro Exportación

----------

